# Not Happy



## ElleSea (Sep 7, 2011)

I had the pleasure of learning that my cousin's partner had baby no.2 back in September, not that anyone had the decency to tell me. (Although granted my mum was terrified of telling me so she told my DH who at the time didn't tell me because I wasn't in a good place when he found out and forgot afterwards). I'm not moaning at them, its just so damned annoying! They had their first as an accident and then decided they didn't want too big an age gap so had another one. Just like that, snap and the baby appeared. Well, gee if only we could all be so damned lucky  

Sorry for the rant, but i'm not in a good place at the moment and I think I'm stressing over my upcoming IVF treament more than I realise. Which, yeah I know isn't going to help but my emotions seem to be completely out of my control at present.


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

I totally understand you....I had a similar situation with my cousin, she is pregnant accidentally my mum didn't dare tell me and only told me last month when she was 5 months gone in case I bumped into her. I was so cross but can understand why she held it back from me in fear of upsetting me. 

I sometimes get that these things happen and some people are very luck but for me right now I get really cross when people just get pregnant just like that...it's not fair. 

When do you start your treatment? Good luck for it.

xxx


----------



## -FaithInGod- (Jul 16, 2012)

same happened with me recently... a close friend got preg with baby #2  but kept it from me til 5 months - and when she finally did tell she kept saying 'sorry' - got me kinda confused  -what exactly was she saying sorry for?? for not telling or for fact she just decided to try and next month was preg, while ive been trying for yrs....... and when i congratulated told her she was lucky and happy for her....... she said :" well most women get preg easily "  ........... maybe to make her feel better about it ?  i'm not angry at her or anything - but just the unfairness of it all...... 
I could go on forever ranting...... just don't have the energy too after crying past few days


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ellesea - same here too. ALL my friends have gotten pg immediately with one child after another. I know it is hard - but you need to focus on looking after yourself on the run up to IVF. This is a chance for you and with the right mind set can actually be an exciting experience. I know it is hard to not feel negative about IVF, but from experience if you can stay upbeat that is a good thing. Channel all your positive energy into you and your DH time together.
xxx


----------



## ElleSea (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the responses ladies. Think I was just having a very bad night. I am trying to focus on just myself and DH and we're going out tonight to see a comedian, so that should cheer us up!


----------

